# When do they slow down



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a question, we get every so often on the forum. I personally love that they still act like crazy red dogs. June is 8 years old, and Ranger is very close to the same age.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I love their crazy energy and then the sweet and mild velcro style right after a giant play and run. Would not trade it for anything.


----------

